# Steam Umzug auf neue Festplatte



## FranzM74 (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo

Meine Festplatte auf der nur Steam instaliert ist, ist jetzt voll und ich habe eine neue Festplatte gekauft und will nun darauf Steam instalieren.
Hab schon diverse "Umzugsvarianten" gelesen aber die einfachste scheint mir doch einfach die jetzige Festplatte auf die neue zu kopieren, die alte auszubauen und der neuen Grösseren Platte die Laufwerksbezeichnung der alten zu geben.Hab ich nirgends gefunden aber sollte es so nicht auch funktionieren?
Hat damit wer Erfahrung oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?

lg
Franz


----------



## spidermanx (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo 

du musst deine Steamspiele , auf die neue Festplatte kopieren und Steam mitteilen wo die Spiele sich jetzt befinden 

mehr ist glaube ich nicht nötig 


LG


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (3. Dezember 2016)

Normalerweise müsste es funktionieren eine neue Steambibliothek auf der neuen Fetplatte zu erstellen und dann die Daten aus der alten Stembibliothek in die neue zu kopieren.


----------



## DARPA (3. Dezember 2016)

Einfach nur den Ordner steamapps auf die neue Platte kopieren und in Steam den Installationsordner neu zuweisen.


----------



## DARPA (3. Dezember 2016)

Einfach nur den Ordner steamapps auf die neue Platte kopieren und in Steam den Installationsordner neu zuweisen.

Ich würde auch Steam ansich immer auf die Systemplatte installieren und nicht dort, wo auch die Games liegen. Macht vieles einfacher, wenn man nur die reine Bibliothek auf einem Laufwerk hat.


----------

